# Industry News: You can finally preorder the Zeiss ZX1, but it’ll cost you



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 5, 2020)

> One of the more interesting cameras announced back in 2018 was the Zeiss ZX1, an Android-powered, fixed-lens full-frame camera. It would appear Zeiss is going after the market that the Leica Q series pretty much sits alone in.
> It’s been a long time, but you can finally preorder the Zeiss ZX1, for a cool $6000 USD. When the ZX1 ships is unknown at the time of writing this.
> 
> About the Zeiss ZX1:
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## magarity (Oct 5, 2020)

The technological item that jumps out to me is "integrated SSD". I've seen too many laptops say they have that but then it turns out to be an eMMC, which is just as SD card that's fixed in place. Then all the worries about flaked out cards would apply to the entire camera since yes, eMMC's are terrible. I would hope that for $6k there is a proper SSD but it's hard to tell. Also, look at all the heat complaints with Canon; an integrated storage solution could easily be twice as bad. On the other hand, it could be half as bad if it was engineered with tsolving hat problem in mind.
OK, so really, it all comes down to waiting for someone richer than me to buy one and report their findings on these details.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 5, 2020)

If you were in the market for a fixed lens camera of this type and has that kind of money to spend on one, why wouldn't you get the Leica Q2 over this for about $1K *LESS* money, and get the more prestige name to go along with it?


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 5, 2020)

Whose the target audience for this camera?

One could add $200, and get an R5 & Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/*1.4*, and gain an f-stop, the versatility of interchangeable lenses, better ergonomics, etc. As for the integrated Lightroom, I can't imagine who would buy this camera and wouldn't buy a smartphone that would be a better editing platform.


----------



## Joel C (Oct 5, 2020)

Just buy a C70, you'll be a much happier person all around.


----------



## Deleted member 381342 (Oct 5, 2020)

The f/2 lens is a bit pedestrian. I would have expected a f/1.0-4 to get the type of artsy shots of homeless people street photographers seem to love.


----------



## twoheadedboy (Oct 5, 2020)

3 FPS? Is this a digital daguerreotype?


----------



## GastonShutters (Oct 5, 2020)

$6000 for a 2018 camera. I'm thinking of ways to try to justify that move with all the camera announcements that happened between that time and I come empty handed.

Especially with the amount of apps that are available today to for both android and iphone.
Again trying to pinpoint an advantage for this camera over anything else and I don't seem to justify it. Maybe if it was released in 2018, but going to 2021 there is so much more that you can do with 6k


----------



## Kit. (Oct 5, 2020)

cayenne said:


> If you were in the market for a fixed lens camera of this type and has that kind of money to spend on one, why wouldn't you get the Leica Q2 over this for about $1K *LESS* money, and get the more prestige name to go along with it?


What if you can get both?


----------



## slclick (Oct 5, 2020)

Is there an order limit?


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 5, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Whose the target audience for this camera?
> 
> One could add $200, and get an R5 & Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/*1.4*, and gain an f-stop, the versatility of interchangeable lenses, better ergonomics, etc. As for the integrated Lightroom, I can't imagine who would buy this camera and wouldn't buy a smartphone that would be a better editing platform.




Rich folk.


----------



## CanonGrunt (Oct 5, 2020)

Joel C said:


> Just buy a C70, you'll be a much happier person all around.



Way ahead of ya buddy.


----------



## sanj (Oct 5, 2020)

Beautiful.


----------



## brad-man (Oct 5, 2020)

sanj said:


> Beautiful.


Truly in the eye of the beholder...

B&H


----------



## tataylino (Oct 6, 2020)

4k30, 3fps, 32mm f2 for 6k
You are not paying for its specs but for the brand
Audience? -> rich folks who want an exclusive camera and doesn't care about specs.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 6, 2020)

CanonGrunt said:


> Rich folk.



Why would rich people prefer the Zeiss camera?


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 6, 2020)

Even Zeiss can make mistakes.
It will be very hard to sell this camera, which might soon become a sought-after collector's item, due to its 2 digit sales figures...
I do not see it standing a chance against the Leica Q2, which is a great little camera, for less $$$$.
But maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## mccasi (Oct 6, 2020)

we have an audience bias here...
This cam is for people who don't like the SD + computer workflow, it's what Tony Northrup is crying after for such a long time.
I hope it will be a success!
When I was on 300 days/yr business travel I was using my EOS M+22mm F2 (3.2 in FF terms). Though I could not edit / download the pictures onto my work laptop.
There are clear use cases for this, or do you think a wealthy person carries a laptop with them or a business traveller a private one?


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 6, 2020)

Meh


----------



## Kiton (Oct 6, 2020)

Compete with the Q2 ??

Not!

It has a 35mm, it targets the Sony Rx 1r, at twice the price and 1/2 the camera mind you!


----------



## EOS 4 Life (Oct 6, 2020)

cayenne said:


> If you were in the market for a fixed lens camera of this type and has that kind of money to spend on one, why wouldn't you get the Leica Q2 over this for about $1K *LESS* money, and get the more prestige name to go along with it?


People use this same argument when comparing expensive exotic cars.
The truth is that anyone who buys this camera already has a collection of Liecas and Hasselblads.
This would just be another toy added to the collection.


----------



## Rzrsharp (Oct 7, 2020)

Great job done, it's not easy to design a product so ugly.


----------



## Ozarker (Oct 7, 2020)

Kit. said:


> What if you can get both?


It would be quite fashionable to let the Chihuahua or Poodle carry one.


----------



## peters (Oct 9, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> Whose the target audience for this camera?
> 
> One could add $200, and get an R5 & Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/*1.4*, and gain an f-stop, the versatility of interchangeable lenses, better ergonomics, etc. As for the integrated Lightroom, I can't imagine who would buy this camera and wouldn't buy a smartphone that would be a better editing platform.


I guess its more for the people with more money than common sense. And for people that just like photography and are not into a professional workflow. With the fixed lense its certainly not a professionals choice, since you cant do 90% of the regual work with it. (at least that would apply to me).
But I think these people are allready catered for by LEICA. They got beautiful, overpriced cameras that got at least some buttons and ergonomics that are not as aweful as this monstrosity. And they got at least some style and a decent picture style. This ZEISS thing is certainly beyond me - 6000USD........ The price for a professional tool, but not the specs. And the Price of designers choice like a LEICA, but not the stlye and handling from it...


----------



## cayenne (Oct 9, 2020)

And...this thing has Photoshop CC embedded into it.
How are people going to feel when an unexpected Adobe software update push bricks their camera?
<BAEG>. 

Joking...

C


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 9, 2020)

mccasi said:


> When I was on 300 days/yr business travel I was using my EOS M+22mm F2 (3.2 in FF terms). Though I could not edit / download the pictures onto my work laptop.
> There are clear use cases for this, or do you think a wealthy person carries a laptop with them or a business traveller a private one?



And neither has a smartphone which would do a better job than a camera with a 4.34" screen?!

I'm not wealthy, but if I took $6,000 of camera equipment, I'd take a mini laptop as well.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 9, 2020)

Owning both the QP and Q2.... it would be a hard sell for this Zeiss. The Q's is still my favorite carry. The Q2 has not much more to offer over the Q except weathering. I find the Q2's files a bear to deal with so even now the QP goes nearly everywhere with me... for 2015 they sure got that Q near perfection. Plus 28mm is my preferred FL with 35 my second favorite.

Baby...

__
http://instagr.am/p/CATUkRDhRN8/


----------



## mccasi (Oct 11, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> And neither has a smartphone which would do a better job than a camera with a 4.34" screen?!
> 
> I'm not wealthy, but if I took $6,000 of camera equipment, I'd take a mini laptop as well.


Maybe the user experience sucks on the zeiss, that's certainly a sticking point.
have you used LR mobile? 
- 3 clicks on the camera to set to connect to phone
- change phone to camera network
- start app, select pictures
- 10 seconds per image on my R5, 20s+ on my R
- importing pictures by selecting clicking each one, jpeg only as canon app doesn't support sending raw, 
- do edits which is fun
- then exporting to jpeg again
- then your camera roll shows duplicates, which will be picked up by amazon photos or google photos
- then the instagram workflow... with selecting again

zeiss could be as easy as:
- click on image
- edit (slightly less fun)
- export to instagram (20s per image)

also, computer downsides:
- needs fast-ish computer for enjoable workflow due to overhead of windows/mac
- small laptop usually cuts corners, resolutions, color reproduction, hard drive size
- sd card workflow
- have to set aside time to do it
- no instagram upload (fully disabled now)
... let's put it this way, i would not do it sitting in a taxi to the airport

and cost comparison:
- shitty editing computer: 800gbp, 1kg
- canon rp, 1000 gbp, 600g
- canon rf 35mm 1.8mm, 500 gbp, 300g
- + extra cables, sd card reader
... 2kg, 2.5k gbp

not clear cut at all


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 11, 2020)

mccasi said:


> Maybe the user experience sucks on the zeiss, that's certainly a sticking point.



Yes, it is.



mccasi said:


> have you used LR mobile?



No. I like having a big screen and a keyboard.



mccasi said:


> also, computer downsides:
> - needs fast-ish computer for enjoable workflow due to overhead of windows/mac
> - small laptop usually cuts corners, resolutions, color reproduction, hard drive size
> - sd card workflow
> ...



* I doubt LR is going to run faster on a camera than it is on a laptop, even with the "overhead of windows/mac".
* Resolution & color reproduction? Really? Took me 1 minutes to find a $200 10" laptop with the same resolution. I doubt the Zeiss' screen has good color reproduction.
* The target audience of this camera is never going to copy photos to a computer? Really?
* The time to boot the computer and copy the files will be offset by time saved editing with proper keyboard and large screen.
* Because editing on a 4.34" screen during a taxi ride to the airport will give quality results? Oh, please.
* Spending $6,000, edit on a 4.34" screen, and upload to instagram. Now, that's living.



mccasi said:


> and cost comparison:
> - shitty editing computer: 800gbp, 1kg
> - canon rp, 1000 gbp, 600g
> - canon rf 35mm 1.8mm, 500 gbp, 300g
> ...



* I doubt the ZX1 will be a better editing monster than a 1kg $300 mini laptop.
* Price wise, R5 + Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/1.4 would cost you $200 extra.
* There are SD card readers the size of a thumb drive, and mini laptop can charge via USB, so no cables.
* The ZX1 weighs 800 grams. The R5 is 738 gram with card and battery, and the Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/1.4 is 830 grams.
* So the difference is $500 and <2kg. Small price to avoid editing on a shitty 4.34" screen.


----------



## mccasi (Oct 11, 2020)

Antono Refa said:


> No. I like having a big screen and a keyboard.



LR mobile editing works very well, the subset of features it has work extremely well with touch.

also you're completely off on the laptop screens, watch Dave2D or something.
if you want an HDR screen as you can find in the latest phones, or at least 95% sRGB you're spending 800gbp, i.e. a razer blade stealth 12" 2018 used. yes USB-C, but all those laptops have PD requirement, so you need a charger either way.

feels like i'm arguing 2007 iphone vs. a 2007 nokia user... sure compare specs but the user experience matters.


----------



## Antono Refa (Oct 11, 2020)

mccasi said:


> LR mobile editing works very well, the subset of features it has work extremely well with touch.



Even on a 4.34" screen?



mccasi said:


> if you want an HDR screen as you can find in the latest phones



Sure, fine by me. Why not use an R5, Zeiss Distagon 35mm f/1.4, and LR on your smartphone?



mccasi said:


> or at least 95% sRGB you're spending 800gbp, i.e. a razer blade stealth 12" 2018 used.



I don't recall seeing the ZX1 screen being HDR or 95% sRGB in the specs.



mccasi said:


> yes USB-C, but all those laptops have PD requirement, so you need a charger either way.



You're taking a $6,000 camera, but your smartphone and laptop can't share a PD charger because...? You're using a 2007 Nokia?

Edit: The R5 can be charged via USB PD. My understanding of the spec is the ZX1 is charged via an AC adapter.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 13, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Owning both the QP and Q2.... it would be a hard sell for this Zeiss. The Q's is still my favorite carry. The Q2 has not much more to offer over the Q except weathering. I find the Q2's files a bear to deal with so even now the QP goes nearly everywhere with me... for 2015 they sure got that Q near perfection. Plus 28mm is my preferred FL with 35 my second favorite.
> 
> Baby...
> 
> ...




Very nice.
I took the plunge this week myself..I have the Leica M10 Monochrom on its way to me, hope to have it this Friday and go shoot me some B&W!!!

Ugh..I'm broke now tho...whew. Now I'll have 2 rangefinders...that and the Fuji GSW690 III.

One for monochrome one for color (film)....

cayenne


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 18, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Very nice.
> I took the plunge this week myself..I have the Leica M10 Monochrom on its way to me, hope to have it this Friday and go shoot me some B&W!!!
> 
> Ugh..I'm broke now tho...whew. Now I'll have 2 rangefinders...that and the Fuji GSW690 III.
> ...



Nice !!! Haven't gone the monochrom route yet. What lens are you pairing it with? I love the 28 Elmarit ASPH or a dreamy 35. The 28 is perfection in my mind but the 35 Summicron ASPH is superb too. I do have a M10P but I truly do prefer my M's to shoot film, especially for B&W. I still prefer the look of my black and white images in film. Everything else Lecia is M3 thru M6 with multiple M4's. Something about 1969 just feels good  groovy to me 

How's that GSW treating you? I never got much time with it but always had high hopes.

Hope all is well and everyone is staying healthy.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 18, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Very nice.
> I took the plunge this week myself..I have the Leica M10 Monochrom on its way to me, hope to have it this Friday and go shoot me some B&W!!!
> 
> Ugh..I'm broke now tho...whew. Now I'll have 2 rangefinders...that and the Fuji GSW690 III.
> ...


Enjoy your M 10 with the world's best wide-angles , standards and short teles...


----------



## cayenne (Oct 20, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Nice !!! Haven't gone the monochrom route yet. What lens are you pairing it with? I love the 28 Elmarit ASPH or a dreamy 35. The 28 is perfection in my mind but the 35 Summicron ASPH is superb too. I do have a M10P but I truly do prefer my M's to shoot film, especially for B&W. I still prefer the look of my black and white images in film. Everything else Lecia is M3 thru M6 with multiple M4's. Something about 1969 just feels good  groovy to me
> 
> How's that GSW treating you? I never got much time with it but always had high hopes.
> 
> Hope all is well and everyone is staying healthy.



Howdy!!

Well, I've succumbed to my GAS problems over the past year...and with the M10M body, I'm about broke (I also got a GFX100 earlier this year)....so, I can't afford real Leica glass.
I started out with the Voightlander Voltron 35mm f/2.

So far, it is quite a hoot.

I think this is going to be fun and really stretch me as a photographer, learning to "see" in B&W, how to try to ignore the colors and see differences in tonality.

The GSW is SO cool!! I've shot a little bit with it and it was my first rangefinder training camera!!

Here's a couple I popped off with the GSW....the gingerbread house was to quick finish off a roll, and the truck was in City Park here in New Orleans.
A colorful city for sure.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 21, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Howdy!!
> 
> Well, I've succumbed to my GAS problems over the past year...and with the M10M body, I'm about broke (I also got a GFX100 earlier this year)....so, I can't afford real Leica glass.
> I started out with the Voightlander Voltron 35mm f/2.
> ...



Wow these look great. I shot about 30 rolls with it. Mainly Ektar and Portra. Glad your using it !!!

Yea, Leicas can be a slippery slope for sure... with GAS that is. Many can't understand the cost and I'm sure you've heard all the other grief other camera photogs have with Leica but.... now that you own one and are using it how you feeling now? As you know I am not beholden to one maker but I do love Leicas. It's one of the only tools I have absolutely no qualms about carrying. I have never once thought I should have taken another camera but then again I shoot mainly people, street and urban. If I wear into sports, BIF or long tele work that might be different or I might have the SL2.

As for lenses I'm not a Leica lens snoob. If you're going to try some non-Leica gear I have a few suggestions you might wanna try. Those Voigtlander's are great lenses and since your shooting monochrom there are some really nice FL they offer. On my M10 they don't work as well due to some color smearing in the corners but in BW its non-existent. I'd take a look at the 28 Color-Skopar (rarer) or the 21mm Color-Skopar. I picked up both for film and I love the 28mm... it is every bit as good as the Elmarit or Summicron in IQ. I shot the 21mm for many years great lens and can be had for 150ish on sale occasionally. I shoot the 28 FL more these days but won't let the 21 go. Then there is Avenon 28mm (circa 70's) it is truly superb and tiny making your M10 pocketable. Canon 50 f1.4 LTM (aka the Japanese Summilux)... yumm. Creamy and dreamy, can be had for under 200. Just make sure there are very few cleaning marks on the front element.

I'll be looking for some M10 mono reviews from ya in a bit. Not sure I would go for another M10 but the monochrom piqued my interest a few times.

Stay safe out there Cayenne


----------



## cayenne (Oct 22, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Wow these look great. I shot about 30 rolls with it. Mainly Ektar and Portra. Glad your using it !!!
> 
> Yea, Leicas can be a slippery slope for sure... with GAS that is. Many can't understand the cost and I'm sure you've heard all the other grief other camera photogs have with Leica but.... now that you own one and are using it how you feeling now? As you know I am not beholden to one maker but I do love Leicas. It's one of the only tools I have absolutely no qualms about carrying. I have never once thought I should have taken another camera but then again I shoot mainly people, street and urban. If I wear into sports, BIF or long tele work that might be different or I might have the SL2.
> 
> ...



LOL...Slippery slope indeed.

Yes, I have to say, I'd been VERY skeptical about the whole Leica "aura" for want of a better term, but I have to say, it felt really good when I picked up and used my first one I'd ever touched.
It is nice.
It has a surprising heft to it for such a small camera. And I think while I've long eschewed the need for small and light, I do see this as being a fun camera that I will carry with me more often on just a casual jaunt out and about whereas I do leave the larger DSLR's, mirrorless and film cameras at home.

And with it being unusual in being monochrome ONLY...well, that just adds to my enjoyment of it.

Frankly I used to not be able to figure why folks spent so damned much money on Leicas that did less, but with one in hand, I do see the appeal.

Now I STILL think it costs way too much, but at this point, I don't see any other manufacturers putting out a camera like this, digital monochrome, so being that its the only one I know of on the market (I think Phase One used to do one, but that's even MORE $$)....I could justify it.

And with lenses...whew...damned things can cost more than the camera. I'm trying to ascertain if they are some of the best glass made as some claim.

But for now, I'm doing to play with 3rd party glass, I got the Voightlander Ultron 35mm f/2 and so far, it is very nice. 

I plan to play with some cheaper vintage glass too.....with the thought that chromatic aberrations found in old lenses won't really bother me in a monochrome camera, I'm of the thought that they will be fun to work with....and easy to do with all the adapters out there.

Thank you for the suggestions to try. I did pick up the EVF for the M10M, and got a good price used on eBay, so, focusing non-rangefinder lenses is not a problem using that.

I just will have to save more $$, for those darned batteries that are apparently $200 a pop!!
:O

Anyway, I'd not planned to buy any more gear this year....but this came up and now I"m truly broke.

I'd planned to let the Canon R5 mature a bit and see how it did after a couple of firmware updates.

With announcements of a possible R1 and some other interested potential releases next year (2021)....well, it might not be a bad idea to just wait and see what comes at me.

For now I'm covered. My trusty Canon 5D3 is still quite functional and makes great images. I have the GFX100 for image intensive projects, I have my medium format film cameras for playing there...and now, this Leica likely will become my main "just carry around" town camera.

I live in New Orleans, and there's always something happening or somewhere to shoot, even with pandemics going on. And B&W just suits this city with the landscape and the culture.

OH well, back to the day job...I gotta earn money to buy batteries.


cayenne


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 23, 2020)

cayenne said:


> And with lenses...whew...damned things can cost more than the camera. I'm trying to ascertain if they are some of the best glass made as some claim.



In one word.... yes.

Are they so good that you will feel less carrying other makers, no. On that front I'm not an "only Leica" kinda guy. I think where Leica lenses are really a cut above the rest is in BOTH IQ and size. They are superb (even vintage models).. I still lust after a nice Noctilux 50. I owned one, sold it and still regret it. Unfortunately when I used it, it's one of the few Leica models that throws the entire weight of the body off and wasn't fun for me to use at all is reality. Plus your walking around with close to 20k+ dangling. It is dreamy though.

Ahh, yeah batteries. They are a bi#ch... but you really only need one as I have never exhausted either the M10, QP, or Q2 battery even in a heavy days use. I must admit though I always carry at least one spare and I bet you will too. Enjoy poverty for a bit JKing...

Are you going to post any images here? Or do you have IG, or... I'd love to see the output.

Cheers, David...


----------



## cayenne (Oct 23, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> In one word.... yes.
> 
> Are they so good that you will feel less carrying other makers, no. On that front I'm not an "only Leica" kinda guy. I think where Leica lenses are really a cut above the rest is in BOTH IQ and size. They are superb (even vintage models).. I still lust after a nice Noctilux 50. I owned one, sold it and still regret it. Unfortunately when I used it, it's one of the few Leica models that throws the entire weight of the body off and wasn't fun for me to use at all is reality. Plus your walking around with close to 20k+ dangling. It is dreamy though.
> 
> ...



Well, I just got the external EVF (visioflex 020?)...to use with adapted 3rd party lenses.
I have some old Nikon F manual lenses and some other EF mount manual lenses I'm playing with, including the interesting Lomography Petzval and lomogon brass lenses and the fun Laowa 15mm 1:1 macro lens.....so far, these are giving me really interesting images on the monochrom.

With the latter, I'm even having fun shooting plants growing down in the street storm drains, and the odd smashed bottle cap and run over Childs toy I found in the street....

But I found that my first outing with the visioflex, it ate up battery pretty quick, even with me turning camera off/on as needed.

I wouldn't mind posting pics here, but not sure how that would set with the canon forum rules?

I don't do social media, so, no IG or FB or twitter, or......(insert other evil privacy sucking site here, haha).....

Here's a couple from my first day out with the M10M...please bear in mind, that these were mostly me trying to figure out the full manual camera, with my light meter and calculating exposure with yellow and orange filters, and trying to see contract AND....maybe being a little abstract.

So, no masterpieces here.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 23, 2020)

ValleyofCarbon said:


> Nice !!! Haven't gone the monochrom route yet. What lens are you pairing it with? I love the 28 Elmarit ASPH or a dreamy 35. The 28 is perfection in my mind but the 35 Summicron ASPH is superb too. I do have a M10P but I truly do prefer my M's to shoot film, especially for B&W. I still prefer the look of my black and white images in film. Everything else Lecia is M3 thru M6 with multiple M4's. Something about 1969 just feels good  groovy to me
> 
> How's that GSW treating you? I never got much time with it but always had high hopes.
> 
> Hope all is well and everyone is staying healthy.


Agreed, the 28mm Elmarit Asph is wonderful.
If ever you can find one: get the Summilux 1,4/75, a real Jekyll and Hyde lens.
Dreamy-creamy bokeish at f1,4, tack-sharp from f2,8.
Sadly, (but not for me), it has become sought-after and expensive.
As to the Voigtlanders, they don't stand a chance against the Asph. or Apo M lenses, but are indeed an alternative compared to the older M glass.A very good option are the 2,8/25mm and 2,8/35mm Zeiss ZM lenses, optically superb...but, important for the 25mm, lack 6 bit coding.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 24, 2020)

cayenne said:


> Well, I just got the external EVF (visioflex 020?)...to use with adapted 3rd party lenses.
> I have some old Nikon F manual lenses and some other EF mount manual lenses I'm playing with, including the interesting Lomography Petzval and lomogon brass lenses and the fun Laowa 15mm 1:1 macro lens.....so far, these are giving me really interesting images on the monochrom.
> 
> With the latter, I'm even having fun shooting plants growing down in the street storm drains, and the odd smashed bottle cap and run over Childs toy I found in the street....
> ...




Looking good. bummer you're not elsewhere on the net but def understand if you're against it. I don't do FB but do have multiple IG accounts. I know that makes no sense  . I have never used that viewfinder, interesting that it eats the battery so badly.


----------



## ValleyofCarbon (Oct 24, 2020)

Del Paso said:


> Agreed, the 28mm Elmarit Asph is wonderful.
> If ever you can find one: get the Summilux 1,4/75, a real Jekyll and Hyde lens.
> Dreamy-creamy bokeish at f1,4, tack-sharp from f2,8.
> Sadly, (but not for me), it has become sought-after and expensive.
> As to the Voigtlanders, they don't stand a chance against the Asph. or Apo M lenses, but are indeed an alternative compared to the older M glass.A very good option are the 2,8/25mm and 2,8/35mm Zeiss ZM lenses, optically superb...but, important for the 25mm, lack 6 bit coding.



I might have to take a look at the 75, never used it. Personally I never much cared for FL above 50 on a Leica body. I've come to the conclusion (IMO) that FL's above 50 and these days even 50 is not really where Leica bodies shine. I use mine for street, chasing kids, chasing wider angle views of the world. These days I see an image in a VF without even looking through it and ZF 90% of the time or just guess. That's the biggest reason I love to use M's, that and I love BW in film. For short tele's and longer I go with other makers. It's actually why I still own Canon, longer FL when I need. 

I know many Leica shooters poo-poo Voigtlander or any other lens maker but they are some great non-Leica lenses to choose from. Especially in the situ where you've just dropped a ton on your first Leica body. I think with Leica people some carry them like jewelry (especially early on) and therefore can only carry Leica or it will tarnish their "image". When you are at this stage of the game where you carry a Leica body because you go with what you like to use and don't give a sh!te what name is emblazoned on the side... it has very little to do with money. Preferences are like peoples favorite ice cream. Some never venture beyond chocolate and that's ok. Some like to taste of the all the offerings.

As I'm sure you're aware Del Paso, many seasoned Leica owners debate over whether APO lenses really are better for an image. Some see little real world differences in IQ, some prefer the non-APO selection. I know many that chase the bokeh king 35 cron, or only want an APO dreaming that will make or break their photography. That's fine, I was there at one time. Seen it, done it. These days I prefer the cron32V2G, so much so I had Leica code mine for the M10. What's you fave lens Del Paso? Mine currently is the 28 APO or the V4... both are exceptional lenses IMO. 28mm seems to be my absolute favorite FL these days and I have it in from a few makers (MS optics, Leica, Voigtlander, Avenon, Canon LTM). 35mm is a very close second though.


----------



## cayenne (Oct 26, 2020)

With my M10M, since it is monochrome only, I"m guessing that chromatic aberration isn't quite a big a deal to me as for color shooters on the M system.
But if I could ever get the $$ together, I'd like that 50 sumicron APO...as that from what I've seen it has the best sharpness and contrast of most of the line.

Right now, with adapters, I'm playing with a lot of 3rd party and vintage lenses....old Nikkors, Pentax zoom (adapter coming in), Lomography Petzval, Helios (soon to get) ...so, I have plenty to get "looks" with....but would like 1-2 razor sharp lenses on the real Leica side.

This mostly just to be my convenient carry all the time camera when I don't want bulk.

The rest of the time, would be my 5D3 and GFX100....or assorted medium film format cameras (for unique aspect ratios)....depending on what I intend to shoot at that time.

But with the $$$'s I've laid out this year, for the most part, I"m done buying equipment, I HAVE to...ahaha.

But that's cool, I have plenty of toys for a good while to come. And over 2021...I'll look into the R5 and see what they've done with firmware updates, as well as get a closer picture on what the R1 will look like and cost.

I'm desperately hoping that 2021 gets us more back to normal with respect to gatherings....I missed out shooting JazzFest 2020 here in New Orleans....since they had to cancel it.

The people in charge there said that the people selected for this year, would be first choice for next year, so, hoping for that.
I was figuring if I didn't get a R5 for that, I'd take the trusty 5D3 for longer shots, and the GFX100 for medium, wider shots and could easily crop in on that one if needed.

Hmm..with all that weight...I'd better get started NOW on losing weight and getting the shoulders and legs in shape!!


Wish I could figure how to bring the Leica M10M on that JF shoot, but then again, dunno if I feel that comfortable with carrying a good downpayment on a house worth of equipment in and out of the fairgrounds, I'd hate to get mugged with THAT!!
:O

C


----------

